# The Undying Lands: Sauron's next target?



## Odin (Feb 6, 2013)

Lets assume for a moment that Sauron reclaims the One somehow. What would he do next?

Obviously he would conquer all of Middle-Earth, but would he ever make it to Aman?

Could the Dark Lord eventually threaten the Valar and conquer all of Valinor?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a hard time imagining Sauron more powerful than Morgoth. I say Tulkas uses Sauron's head as a football and then the Valar decide to sink everything west of Rivendell


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Considering Sauron's history involving the sinking of Numenor, I would say that no, he would simply know better. I always assumed that the end game, so to speak, was to eventually prep Middle Earth for Morgoth's potential return and the last battle (ie to reshape the world into a breeding ground for the forces of evil so that when the time comes Morgoth will have a giant army at his beck and call). Maybe I am over estimating Sauron's loyalty to Morgoth (no honor among thieves and what not), but I doubt even at his most power hungry Sauron would have the guts to challenge Morgoth.


----------



## Andreth (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, personally I have always thought that Sauron was a bit more " cautious " in comparison to Morgoth, if you know what I mean... Always trying not to set the bar too high. So, I think he would not attack Aman, or at least he would ponder long about this matter. He surely knew that the Valar couldn't meddle in with Middle-Earth again, when Mortals would rule it, so he probably was content, at least in the beginning, with the mastery of Middle-Earth. And about his power, Tolkien once said that Sauron with the Ring was powerful as Morgoth at the time of his overthrow... So, very powerful indeed: the whole Amaniar army had difficulties in defeating him!


----------

